# Methadrone



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey just wondering if anyoone on here has done it and if so do you know any decent ways to beat cravings?

Only done it a few times (stupid I know), once every few weeks, but the last time I did I went a bit ott and now all I can think about is doing it again this was never an issue before can anyone help?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Try some Heroin mate should kick your craving into touch 

your 16 FFS


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

i did it every friday for a few months. The only way i managed to get off it was by not letting myself go out on a friday night, because i didnt really have a great craving for it i just did it as a result of wanting to get buzzin when i was out. Apart from that u could just delete ur dealers number? lol


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

GHS said:


> Try some Heroin mate should kick your craving into touch
> 
> your 16 FFS


Would do mate but don't know any dealers :whistling:

I know I'm young but when you're at college shiz happens


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

GHS said:


> Try some Heroin mate should kick your craving into touch
> 
> your 16 FFS


Try and find a 16 year old that isnt on it atm


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

OMG are you really being serious??? You get a high on plant food, its very addictive and it can kill you. Get a life!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

What a country we live in these days


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Its not a drug for the weak minded.

Get a grip and say no, its easy enough.

I have to admit i do enjoy it but the memory loss it gives you is insane.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Bettyboo said:


> OMG are you really being serious??? You get a high on plant food, its very addictive and it can kill you. Get a life!


Its still legal to posses in the UK and there has been no reported deaths from using it


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Bettyboo said:


> OMG are you really being serious??? You get a high on plant food, its very addictive and it can kill you. Get a life!


Hence the (stupid I know) I was looking was helpful advice not unconstructive insults


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

John Evo said:


> Its still legal to posses in the UK and there has been no reported deaths from using it


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

You crack on then mate.

Fill your boots.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

But the Uk are slow to act on new recreational "drugs". It has been banned in other countries.

It your own life at the end of the day if you wish to mess if up then its the individual for taking its choice.

IMHO i think its stupid and dangerous...its the addiction that is worrying, come on if it was all that why is it advertised as plant food and not fit for human consumption, there was a documentary on it the other month and it was pretty scary, and the guy was seriously ill from being addicted to it, and if he now stops taking it he could die as his body cant cope without it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

GHS said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You crack on then mate.
> 
> Fill your boots.


As i said in my earlier post, i dont do it anymore. I was just stating facts


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

John Evo said:


> *Try and find a 16 year old that isnt on it atm*





John Evo said:


> As i said in my earlier post,* i dont do it anymore. I was just stating facts*


 Oh the irony...

My sister is 16 and never heard of the stuff.

No facts sorry mate.


----------



## bowey (Apr 26, 2009)

is this the same as that mkat that everyone seems to be taking now?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

bowey said:


> is this the same as that mkat that everyone seems to be taking now?


yes


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

Bettyboo said:


> OMG are you really being serious??? You get a high on plant food, its very addictive and it can kill you. Get a life!


tad harsh betty tbh, the fellas asking for help....

drugs legal or illegal are very easy to get into without realising there is an issue.....

try changing your habits and routines for a while, if you would do it whislt out on the beer then do something diferent for a few weeks.....im not an expert on theses things by any means but know many people who have gone ott on the drugs without realsing.....it is all down to you at the end of the day though im afraid....

wish I could say something more helpful, but best of luck, at least you are taking a step back before it is a huge issue in your life


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

haaaaaaaaaaaaa meow


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

We appear to be deviating from the original purpose of this thread, if no one can help I'll just suck it and stop via good old fashioned will power, not too addicted anyway just looking for some thoughts.

Peace


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

GHS said:


> Oh the irony...
> 
> My sister is 16 and never heard of the stuff.
> 
> No facts sorry mate.


wtf? By stating facts i was talking about when i said "Its still legal to posses in the UK and there has been no reported deaths from using it".

And its not really ironic m8


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

clairey.h said:


> tad harsh betty tbh, the fellas asking for help....
> 
> drugs legal or illegal are very easy to get into without realising there is an issue.....
> 
> ...


Thank you Claire


----------



## bowey (Apr 26, 2009)

man up n go to the gym when your craving lol


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

I love the stuff foking brilliant so it is!!

Get some weed and sit in watch a few movies play xbox or something instead of going out and getting wired?


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Mmm reading it once googling mephadrone 4mmc also known as bubble (or Methylmethcathinone) it says

"stop your bonsai becoming leggi"

"for the cultivation of bonsai and minuture florals"

"not for human consumption"

Nice do your eating/snorting plant food lovely .... :whistling:

I took this from FRANK, maybe you wanna read it :whistling:

4-methylmethcathinone (4-MMC) and also known as:

Mephedrone. A stimulant drug with effects similar to MDMA producing euphoria, alertness, talkativeness and feelings of empathy. It can also cause anxiety and paranoid states and risk overstimulating the heart and nervous system to cause fits. Severe nosebleeds have been reported after snorting. Mephedrone has been linked to the death of a young woman in Sweden in 2008. A white or off-white powder usually sold on the internet as a legal high and described as a plant food or a research chemical not for human consumption. Sometimes mixed with other cathinones and caffeine.

Reports say that it can be compulsive to use and can create a state of psychological dependence.

Methylone Very similar to mephedrone.

MCAT A powerful psychoactive stimulant usually snorted but can be smoked and may be used by other routes.

The law

Currently it is illegal under medicines legislation to sell, supply or advertise these cathinone compounds for human consumption

Cathinone and some of its derivatives are already controlled under the Misuse of Drugs Act 1971 (e.g. Cathinone itself; Methcathinone), but most substituted cathinones are not controlled. These include: 4-Methylmethcathinone (Mephedrone, 4-MMC); 4-Methoxymethcathinone (Methadrone) and Methylone (the cathinone analogue of MDMA).

The risksTop

You increase the risk to yourself if you combine alcohol with any substance that causes a 'high', including the risk of death.

Other risks of legal highs include reduced inhibitions, drowsiness, excited or paranoid states, coma, seizures, and death.

Because legal highs are often new and, in many cases, their chemical make-up is constantly changing, the risks are unpredictable and are often still being assessed.


----------



## bowey (Apr 26, 2009)

ull end up like this


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe I'll pop down to B&Q in the morning and stock pile until it become a class A and make millions 

£16-£20 a gram?

You can buy kilo's of it from B&Q for less than that :lol:


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

its the cheaper version of coke in short.......lol

thats all you needed to put.......it is illegal to sell, like many other things but it is not illegal to take.......


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Say no. Pretty simple really. Do you not have parents? Tell them, sure they would stop u taking it, probably by taking your life


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Sorry but 16yrs old very scary taking such stuff...im just old and have kids of my own and I worry too much :-(

Just seems like a time bomb waiting to go off when mixed with other concoctions such as drink and other "legal highs"


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

GHS said:


> Maybe I'll pop down to B&Q in the morning and stock pile until it become a class A and make millions
> 
> £16-£20 a gram?
> 
> You can buy kilo's of it from B&Q for less than that :lol:


Not a bad idea:lol:


----------



## coxy1983 (Mar 10, 2008)

Save your money up and get yourself some protein shakes and some dbol lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Bettyboo said:


> OMG are you really being serious??? You get a high on plant food, its very addictive and it can kill you. Get a life!





Bettyboo said:


> Nice do your eating/snorting plant food lovely .... :whistling:
> 
> I took this from FRANK, maybe you wanna read it :whistling:


Tara get off your high horse doll.

Dont take this personal, I like you and all but ffs wise up please.

We are all adults, I'd go out on a limb and guess that the majority of people on this board are taking drugs of some description.

You yourself take drugs dont you? You're going to compete in NABBA and I'm pretty sure I've heard you mention certain products that you plan to use to assist you in your prep?

A huge number of people on this board (myself included) use AAS.... look at the attitude and crap spouted by the anti-steroid brigade.... pretty much word for word exactly what you are saying here eg "oh my god I cant believe you take this stuff" "dont you know its bad for you" "it can kill you" etc etc.

No point being a hypocrite about it. I myself have tried many of the recreational drugs out there - inc this one. Fvck all wrong with that - its my life and god help anyone who tries to lecture me on the subject. I'm an adult, I know the risks, know what I'm doing, its my choice, and anyone who tries to get all sanctimonius at me about it can go kiss my fecking @rse. Exact same attitude I'd take with anyone who started on me about using steroids.

As for your google search... why don't you google the dangers of alcohol and see how it compares in terms of safety and potential health issues.... :whistling:

To Phez.... I've never had an addictive personality and can take or leave things tbh. However I'd suggest you get stricter with yourself and limit it to say a saturday night if you think its that much of a problem. Dont buy it and tell ur mates not to give you it outwith that time. If you dont have it, you cant take it.... Then after that if you want to cut it out completely it might be easier than if you are currently taking it more often?

Nobody can enforce the rule except you though, so its up to you.... try doing things that keep you away from the situations where you take it for a while to get out of the habit too.... maybe train late at night? Go to the pictures? Invite mates round to watch a dvd.... that kinda stuff. Good luck


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Weeman is this the plant food you were on about which gives you horn?


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Not worth the risks imo, prefer a pro-hormone !


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I think it's quality, it's like someone looked at mandy and said "what's wrong with this, horrible to sniff, can last too long, gives you a comedown" took all that out and gave it a cute name like meow and Robert is your mothers brother.

Like Zara said, I'm take it or leave it with the stuff but I've done a few things over the years so maybe I'm better at handling it? Dunno.

If you're struggling to get off it, it's about breaking the cycle - you won't like it but you'll have to cut people off for a while and stay away from temptation. You may think you have willpower and good intentions but alcohol unlocks doors in your head and that all goes out the window.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

John Evo said:


> Its still legal to posses in the UK and there has been no reported deaths from using it


Legal to Posses, but illegal to use.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

OrganicSteel said:


> Legal to Posses, but illegal to use.


Cathinone and some of its derivatives are controlled under the Misuse of Drugs Act 1971 (e.g. Cathinone itself; Methcathinone), but most substituted cathinones are not controlled. These include: 4-Methylmethcathinone (Mephedrone, 4-MMC); 4-Methoxymethcathinone (Methadrone) and Methylone (the cathinone analogue of MDMA).

So basically 90% of the stuff on the streets is legal to use because its not actually the real stuff


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Mkat, Meoww, plant food all the same, its deadly, very very chemical and made my mates nose bleed every morning after he took it.. but its great.. Lol 

Im not going to do it anymore, done it a abit, there has actually been 2 reported deaths in the UK as far as im aware, curtesy of the radio today. TBH, as your 16 by posting this i think your trying to act 'hard' which we have all done mate, im not digging at you, but it isnt clever


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Zara thankyou, my have been a miss interpretation at some point I'm not like properly addicted I've done it every once and a while, it's just that I'd like to stop completely as my philosophy had always been to keep it natural (shoved that right up my @rse  ) I know with things like weed fruit is a good craving beater just wondered if this stuff had one also.

Quitting cold turkey ain't an issue for me I've done it with other stuff, it's just a b!tch sometimes.

All comes down to will power.


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't find the stuff addictive at all.

Yes whilst you're doing it you crave it but not had any cravings after comedown.

And the horn is insane!

I love the way it's refered to as plant food as a single use. Bit like ketamine being refered to as a horse tranquiliser.

It's all in your head mate, but it's probably a better idea than 10 pints of Stella.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

I tried one of those Mind Candy party pills one night thinking they would just be a placebo. I was very wrong, hit me like a tonne of bricks. Won't be taking it again.

I don't really trust most 'legal highs' Just because its legal doesn't mean its harmless, just means they haven't found out enough about it to make it illegal yet (which they will in the near future imo).


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Miike said:


> I don't find the stuff addictive at all.
> 
> Yes whilst you're doing it you crave it but not had any cravings after comedown.
> 
> ...


So it is what weeman was on about, I'm gonna have to get me some:lol:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

So we are not talking about the Herion Substitute Methadone here but a plant drug???


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

> don't find the stuff addictive at all.
> 
> Yes whilst you're doing it you crave it but not had any cravings after comedown.
> 
> ...


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Tara get off your high horse doll.
> 
> Dont take this personal, I like you and all but ffs wise up please.
> 
> ...


To be fair to betty, a lad I know of a similar age to the OP used to hammer this stuff and said it was very moreish. He used to come on msn and talk complete sh1te until I just went into offline mode to get away :whistling:

He ended up sectioned once, then a little later had an ambulance rush him to hospital as his heart was beating like a mofo.

It is dodgy sh1t to be fair.

It's actually called 'mephedrone' btw. The way it's spelled in the title makes it sound like the stuff they give people as a skag substitute.


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> To be fair to betty, a lad I know of a similar age to the OP used to hammer this stuff and said it was very moreish. He used to come on msn and talk complete sh1te until I just went into offline mode to get away :whistling:
> 
> He ended up sectioned once, then a little later had an ambulance rush him to hospital as his heart was beating like a mofo.
> 
> ...


Well theres a few very closely related drugs, and mephedrone and methadrone are actually 2 different drugs, but only in the sense that they have 1 differing molecule, i'm sure.

anyway, i'm 19, i've done several legal highs like this one, and the only advice i have to give is do it in moderation and it'll be fine.

although i'd say at 16 its a bit young


----------



## English_Muscle (Jun 29, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Tara get off your high horse doll.
> 
> Dont take this personal, I like you and all but ffs wise up please.
> 
> ...


Dont really post much, bit of a lurker, but i couldnt agree with this post any more. Im a big believer in moderation, and a big fan of most rec. drugs, especially Mephedrone. In terms of training, health, violence and anti-social behaviour, our society and its legal drinking rules are a JOKE when compared to pills, md or drone like substances. If used reasonably, i've never enjoyed nights out as much as i have on drone, whether bombed or snorted, but then i have never done more than 0.5 of a gram simply because i dont need to. Its all about finding a balance - all these people on their high horses about class a's or even drugs like this who go out and get smashed on an incredibly toxic drug like alcohol with a yearly death rate you can actually measure make me sick!

I like to mix it with my pre-workout shake anyway, gives a great kick :thumb:


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

Good post Zara, altho i try not to jump on the anti-(illegal)drug brigage these days, it's pretty pointless most of the time.

Oh but the "3 people in the whole entire world have died" arguement makes me laugh everytime. People die all the time doing "silly" things. Weight up the risks and if you can't do things in moderation then don't do it. Or do it but don't come crying when you can't handle the consequences.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Phez said:


> Hey just wondering if anyoone on here has done it and if so do you know any decent ways to beat cravings?
> 
> Only done it a few times (stupid I know), once every few weeks, but the last time I did I went a bit ott and now all I can think about is doing it again this was never an issue before can anyone help?


*Jesus mate keep off that sh!t your messing with some hardcore stuff there.*


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Bettyboo said:


> OMG are you really being serious??? You get a high on plant food, its very addictive and it can kill you. Get a life!


i find this comment both stupid, and insulting

starting it is stupid...but that ship has sailed

the lad wants to get over his problems....not be put down!!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Phez said:


> We appear to be deviating from the original purpose of this thread, if no one can help I'll just suck it and stop via good old fashioned will power, not too addicted anyway just looking for some thoughts.
> 
> Peace


ive had....and still do have a problem with opiates

tbh i find that hanging out with the wrong crowd can kill willpower.....maybe look at finding different friends

we are a product of our enviroment....and drugs are USUALLY started by being introduced by mates


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

GHS said:


> Maybe I'll pop down to B&Q in the morning and stock pile until it become a class A and make millions
> 
> £16-£20 a gram?
> 
> You can buy kilo's of it from B&Q for less than that :lol:


your not really helping here mate


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Interesting subject, never heard of it myself, but fully agree with Zara's post.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

WRT said:


> Weeman is this the plant food you were on about which gives you horn?


yep mate this sounds like its the same thing,still havent tried it yet:cursing:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

anyone can tell me what the comedoen is like...or similar to?

is it like mdma comedown?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> anyone can tell me what the comedoen is like...or similar to?
> 
> is it like mdma comedown?


yeah i would be interested to know this too so as to prepare/take preventative measures lol


----------



## Arnold Swarfega (Feb 20, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> anyone can tell me what the comedoen is like...or similar to?
> 
> is it like mdma comedown?





weeman said:


> yeah i would be interested to know this too so as to prepare/take preventative measures lol


I sniffed 2 Gs last night, woke up feeling a little bit 'peeky' but could eat as if id taken nothing!! that's definitely something i cant do after a sesh on the little ones. IME not a scratch on an MDMA comedown, or a comedown from anyother high in fact. A little bit of a sore head but im sure the vodka had something to do with this...ohh and a snout full of crustys which a quick blow takes care of:thumbup1:


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> anyone can tell me what the comedoen is like...or similar to?
> 
> is it like mdma comedown?





weeman said:


> yeah i would be interested to know this too so as to prepare/take preventative measures lol


As far as im aware, you generally dont get a comedown, i and all of my mates have never had a proper comedown like you would of MDMA, just generally feel hungover, however, they have experianced nosebleeds when snorting too much/often


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Ive never had a bad comedown on it, but it completely ****s you're immune system. Ive been ill for over a week from one night of and thats happened more than once


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> *Tara get off your high horse doll.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


I know its everyones choice. I am no saint at all, I only expermented with a few puffs of weed or whatever you call it, when I was 18, and I didnt like it, I dunno maybe im odd :whistling:

Jimmy

I admit, some of my comments were harsh, and for that I apologise to the OP if I have caused offence. I hope that the OP get get the help you wanted/looking for.

Betty x


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

There are no columbians coming over on there banana boats what so ever mate.

Even the flake that come into Britain through various sources (mainly through Holland) is about 30% pure.

Not used this drug and don't really intend to.

Sorry if my comment offended you Jimmy.

Edit I was replying to a post but the poster must have deleted it.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Drugs are bad, m'kay?


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

This stuff/**** is going around in my area called M-Cats or something similar, bagged up as plant feed. The kidz are loving it.

Good luck stopping pal.


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Tara get off your high horse doll.
> 
> Dont take this personal, I like you and all but ffs wise up please.
> 
> ...


I couldn`t agree more Zara , nice to see someone that`s living in the real world.

For those that haven`t heard of this stuff you need to get out from behind your computers,its everwhere at the moment i`ve heard of kid`s as young as 13 taking the stuff!!

Can`t believe people on here are being so harsh on this kid considering hes asking for help and that this is a bodybuiling site and nearly everyone is taking something ,this stuff is still legal so they all think its safe and its that easy to get hold of its obvious people are gonna start getting on it especially kid`s !

Anyway i hope your strong enough mate to stay away from this sh1t and dont end up fcukin yourself up on it, as i`m seeing more and more lad`s i know who can`t get off it.

All the best mate , hope everything works out :beer:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

GHS said:


> Sorry if my comment offended you Jimmy.
> 
> Edit I was replying to a post but the poster must have deleted it.


oh, ok

who was it by and what did it say?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

GHS said:


> *There are no columbians coming over on there banana boats what so ever mate.*
> 
> *Even the flake that come into Britain through various sources (mainly through Holland) is about 30% pure.*
> 
> ...





Jimmy said:


> oh, ok
> 
> who was it by and what did it say?


 My bold was a reply to something Arnold Swarfega posted but must have deleted it.

I wasn't reffering to the post you quoted mate.

should have made that clearer sorry.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

no worries


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

My mates does this, I think in pill form to. Had some bad ones on it. I think its just been made illegal in Sweden in recent years as some student died on it.

Just ride it out, mate and stay away from it in the future.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> anyone can tell me what the comedoen is like...or similar to?
> 
> is it like mdma comedown?


My mate says there barely is one. You're just fcuked because you've likely had feck all slept after taking it.


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

Bettyboo said:


> *I know its everyones choice. I am no saint at all, I only expermented with a few puffs of weed or whatever you call it, when I was 18, and I didnt like it, I dunno maybe im odd * :whistling:


*
*

*
Not intending to start an arguement of any sort here but ime it is most often, in fact 99% it seems that those who give an opinion like you did, have no real world experience of drugs. Or if they do they have only ever seen the (often extreme) negatives. Yes, as strange as it sounds there ARE positives to various drugs (illegal and "grey area legal"). From medicinal to simply having a good (or absolutely amazing * :whistling: *) time.*


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

as some on this board may know im currently dealing with my own drug related issues, and i know a hell of a lot on this subject. ive done this substance and it didnt do much for me, too much like good speed. however i understand the principles of addiction better than most. OP, pm me if you want genuine help, but if you are generally addicted prepare for hell. if not

, a few weeks in will cure it. nick.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Some people can handle things that others can't! That goes for everything-not just drugs! Take peanuts for example....have killed more than a few folk...but no legislation for them to be outlawed...although they are banned from my daughters school, this is because ONE pupil is allergic, not because they are dangerous to the masses!(ie. the few hundred other kids!)

*Our* 'big' mistake was GHB...it took over our lives completely! I still use reccy's, just not GHB! I know i couldn't take it once without CRAVING it all over again.....and i just can't take that chance! I still enjoy other intoxicants(right now i am intoxicated due to alcohol for instance) without me 'needing' ghb.....but if i give in once....my life culd come tumbling down again, cause i am weak to it:cursing: The reason for the angry face is cause it gives such a good 'buzz'....but eventually it leads to losing everything.....

Everyone has their weakness, some are dug related, some or not.

If you have an addictive personality you should stay away from the start....but that isn't obvious until later.....when its too late! Its how you learn about YOUR OWN tolerances.

Now i'm clearly not anti-drugs(i do some myself, so would be a bit daft to claim all drugs were bad due to one drug that almost cost me everything!

Most of my 'drug' experiences have been good(whether that is a good thing or not is still undecided!)

I haven't tried this bubble thing....but have used the illegal versions that it is 'based' on.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

Ive used mkat a few times now... heard its sold as plantfood due to a law loophole or something.

For me its like a fast acting mdma, really moreish though because the buzz doesnt last long. the first time i did it hit me alot harder than the 2nd/3rd.

makes me horny as fcuk straight after a blast on it, then soon after i get that dejected sobering up type feeling.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

weeman said:


> yeah i would be interested to know this too so as to prepare/take preventative measures lol


say you do a gram to yourself i doubt you will have a major hangover at all. depends how dehydrated you are i reckon.

one thing i didnt get from this is a bad comedown like pills


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Each to their own and all that but I am quite suprised with the amount of people who take something whether regularly or occasionally. I must be living in a bubble or something cos none of my friends do anything like some of the stuff being discussed (I have quite a few friends in different groups), don't think any of them even smoke weed?

Personally I have never taken anything, never tried cannabis and only ever tried 2 cigarettes and 1 cigar in my life, and have no intention of ever trying any other drugs. Yeah I drink but only now and then and know my limits. Prob makes me sound really boring!

Not gonna say that people shouldn't take anything, it's up to them. As long as they're not hurting anyone else and know the risks then their decision. I'm just honestly suprised at the amount of people who have done or do take stuff and are open about it, and also the young age at which some people start.

I realise the similarites to AAS and again that's up to the individual, obviously. i personally wouldn't go down this road, but understand why people do, and I have recently become more open and accepting of the idea (not that people need my approval but you know what I mean).


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I have felt pretty ropey for a few days after taking it if im completly honest, I wont be touching it again or anything for that matter, new years resolution


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

Anyone tried injecting Cillit Bang? I heard it gives you a better trip than LSD


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

bowey said:


> is this the same as that mkat that everyone seems to be taking now?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Chew said:


>


eh...did i miss something?

i couldnt watch more than 20seconds of noise....but how did it tie in with the subject?


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Markc said:


> Anyone tried injecting Cillit Bang? I heard it gives you a better trip than LSD


No but then again I'm pure filth, so if I did-BANG! And I would be gone :lol:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

shauno said:


> say you do a gram to yourself i doubt you will have a major hangover at all. depends how dehydrated you are i reckon.
> 
> one thing i didnt get from this is a bad comedown like pills


lol i havent touched a pill since 1993

they were begining to fill the caps up with speed and K in those days, rather than mdma

but i do remember the proper mdma caps.....nothing like them at all


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> eh...did i miss something?
> 
> i couldnt watch more than 20seconds of noise....but how did it tie in with the subject?


Quoted the wrong person. Meant to quote MarkC's comment about cilit bang :lol:


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Chew said:


> Quoted the wrong person. Meant to quote MarkC's comment about cilit bang :lol:


Is it only me who reads "Cilit bang".. CLIT bang everytime :lol: :confused1:


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

T_Woody said:


> Is it only me who reads "Cilit bang".. CLIT bang everytime :lol: :confused1:


www.specsavers.co.uk


----------

